# RADIANT POKER MESH



## Steam Paul 1 (Jun 18, 2010)

Does anyone know of a source for the stainless steel wire mesh used to convert a poker burner into a radiant poker burner? Also, what are the specs for the mesh, (mesh number, wire diameter, etc.)? This is for an Accucraft K-36. Thanks for any information on the topic.

Diamondhead was a toot. No really, there were alot of whistles there. It was a hoot too!

Paul


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Burner Wrap: Nickel Chromium Standard Grade, Woven Wire Cloth, 20X20 Mesh, .016 Wire Diameter, 12"x12" Sheet -- Part Number 9229T162 $51.99 
Wire: Nickel Chromium Wire, .0201" Diameter, 1/8-pound Coil, 99' -- Part Number 8880K78 $10.59 
Source: mcmaster.com (McMaster and Carr)


----------



## Captain Dan (Feb 7, 2008)

http://www.southernsteamtrains.com/notes/radiantpokerburners.htm 

I used 100 stainless steel mesh for tight fitting around the burner and used 40 mesh nichrome for the radiant top. This is for a small Accucraft engine, so I do not know how this will translate to a dual burner K-36. 

McMaster-Carr is the place to buy many item including the stainless steel mesh (might be called wire cloth) They seem expensive, but where else are you going to get this stuff? 

Dan


----------



## Steam Paul 1 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks guys. Great information!

Paul


----------



## Steam Paul 1 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks Dan, I appreciate the info. In addition to his post, Carl also emailed a diagram and photos of K-27 & 28 burner mods (the K-36 should be very similar), which is very helpful.

Hey look, be sure to bring your Millie to DH next year, and join us for the gang Millie run. The more the merrier and we should have great fun tripping over each other!

Paul


----------



## steamboatmodel (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the splatter screens available at the Dollar Store, I have also picked up fine steel mesh at second hand stores. 
Regards, 
Gerald.


----------



## SalM (Jan 2, 2008)

This may be the start of something new !!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0ybdAb1eRc


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Gerald, 
I have found that the cheap screens may not be stainless steel throughout, but merely steel with some sort of coating. The one I tried had turned to powder after only a few runs. Therefore I opted to get bone fide SS mesh from McMaster and Carr. I have had no deterioration of the mesh in many years of running in all my locomotives.


----------



## steamboatmodel (Jan 2, 2008)

Some of the cheap ones have given up the ghost fairly fast while others have lasted, but I have had expensive ones go to. Unfortunately McMaster and Carr violates the free trade agreement between our two countries and will not ship to Canada. 
Regards, 
Gerald.


----------



## jackcon (Jan 27, 2012)

As far as shipping to Canada from the USA, I have found that most people and companies in Canada are using this company as a supplier: 

http://www.bwire.com/ 

They ship at good rates to Canada and do not charge a lot of money for wire mesh and wire cloth products. They have a $100.00 minimum, but you are better off ordering in bulk anyways and save some material for later, this stuff have so many uses, its always good to have laying around....


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

This is for an Accucraft K-36. 
Why would you bother to use a stainless steel mesh on a K-36 burner ? We started using those on the noisy Rubys - the larger locos are fine without.


----------

